# Changing money



## Raffish_Chapish

Hi - I'm visiting home at the end of the week (UK), and want to change a load of Yen into Pounds to take with me.

Any recommendations as to where is best to do this in Tokyo? 

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher

You could try Daikokuya (essentially Japan's Travelex), but the rates really aren't great.

I'd recommend the lowest cost form of plastic money (low cost debit or credit card) to tide you over when you arrive -- or a loan from a friend/relative picking you up if you need pounds urgently. If you must change cash, I'd recommend changing yen to pounds once you get back to the U.K. Check this Web site to comparison shop for the best deal.


----------

